# Dual Band 802.11n USB Dongle



## blackhaz (Jul 19, 2022)

Simple question I can't really find answer for. Could somebody recommend 2.4/5 GHz USB dongle that supports 802.11n on FreeBSD 13.1? 

Thanks!


----------



## Voltaire (Aug 4, 2022)

What I always do is use a cheap extender and then connect it to my desktop with a LAN (ethernet) cable. The advantage of an extender is that you have faster internet speeds than with a USB dongle. This is an ideal solution for a _desktop_ system.


----------



## neel (Aug 5, 2022)

If you aren't using Intel Tiger Lake (11th Gen/"Evo"), the TP-Link Archer T2U Nano (Nano AC600) is a good option I personally endorse.


----------

